# Installer Ubuntu sur DD vierge



## lepetitpiero (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,  

Je vais bientôt posséder un nouveua disque dur. Et j'essayerais bien d'installer Linux (Ubuntu) mais voilà j'ai cherché sur le web et je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse: 
Partout on propose d'installer Linux sur le DD principaal pour faire cohabiter les deux systèmes. Mais si on veut installer linux sur un autre HD est-ce possible? Je pense que oui, et si oui Peut-on l'installer sur une partition vierge de ce nouveau DD 
Je m'explique: Nouveau DD partitionner en 3 partie 2 en format mac os etendu et une en espace libre pour Linux  (formaté depuis utilitaire de disque).

Ou doit t'on formater/et partitionner ce disque avec le CD d'installation de Linux?
Sera-t-il possible de tout effacer avec utilitaire de disque au cas ou?

J'espère avoir été clair dans mes questions
D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## rizoto (11 Juillet 2006)

Déja pour installer ubuntu 
il vaut mieux 3 partitions 
/   (principale)
/swap   (mémoire virtuelle!
/home   (personnelle)

lors de l'install de ubuntu, le programme d'installation va te demander où et comment tu souhaites partitionner et formater tes partitions.

JE pense qu'il est possible de tout supprimer avec l'utilitaire de disque mac os. A confirmer...


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;ja pour installer ubuntu
> il vaut mieux 3 partitions
> /   (principale)
> /swap   (m&#233;moire virtuelle!
> ...




Je confirme.

D&#233;j&#224; test&#233; a de nombreuse reprises avec ma partition Gentoo et ca marche niquel. Le seul probl&#232;me est que le chargeur de boot reste (et il est chiant si il s'agit de Yaboot !)
Maintenant si tu souhaite installer Linux sur un Mac Intel, bien du courage &#224; toi, c'est encore assez sportif comme truc et tu a inter&#234;t &#224; savoir ce que tu fais et &#224; avoir un second pc/mac avec la doc sous les yeux.

EDIT : je viens de voir dans ton profile que tu a un bi g5, donc si c'est bien sur celui la que tu compte l'installer, pas de probl&#232;mes.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juillet 2006)

Merci à vous 2 pour vos réponses


----------

